# Boris von Leer



## SpookySam (Mar 27, 2007)

Here is my latest creation...Boris von Leer. It was inspired by the many Leer props that others have done. The talking skull is triggered by an x10 relay. It isn't actually a Boris skull - it is a Gemmy that I picked up for about $10 last year.



















http://s193.photobucket.com/albums/z305/Spooky_Sam/?action=view&current=MVI_7961.flv


----------



## Mixitup (Aug 10, 2008)

Very nice! Hopefully I will have time this year to build myself one!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

dude that is great --lol im working on mine , but he dont talk,you've steped it up a notch


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Nice, the movement is great, and his eyes are wicked. And you even have him talking!


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Sam, That is an awsome prop!


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

I think that's my favourite Leer so far! He's great!


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Wow, that is awesome! Wish I knew how to hack!:laugheton:


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

Great way to combine 2 props together into something awesome. 
I might have to take a stab at this using a boris if i have the time and get some of the other stuff done that i wanna do


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Very nice Sam...
Good job


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Terrific inspiration to use that wiper motor sitting on my floor. Awesome work.


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Love him. The angle of the arms and neck is very realistic with the motion.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

I must steal, no copy, Oh OK I will just borrow this idea LOL. I love it. Best leer prop I have seen yet. I am making a leer this year anyway no reason not to take it all the way.


----------



## Mobile Mayhem (Jul 4, 2007)

Love this prop!!! Great job Sam!


----------



## Night Owl (Feb 28, 2008)

That is _great_! I love the look of it, and the fact that it talks will startle quite a few TOTs. The double whammy leer.


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Pretty darn impressive.


----------



## Severin (Aug 5, 2007)

Great motion and detail. Excellent


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Dayum. And here I'm hoping to get my regular ol' Leer done in time, with maybe a slight tweak to its movement... and you go and take it to v2.0 
You Rock.


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

haha I like that! I have one of those skulls in my barrel pop up, best 10 bucks I've ever spent.


----------



## Silent Requiem (Feb 17, 2008)

so cool!


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Wow that is truly great!!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

I love the fact that you have the animated skull on there too, VERY cool!


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Sam, that's a great leer! Best I've seen, thanks for sharing.


----------

